
U.S. could take 'controlling stake' in Ericsson, Nokia: attorney general - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-china-espionage/to-counter-huawei-u-s-could-take-controlling-stake-in-ericsson-nokia-attorney-general-idUSKBN2001DL
======
Nokinside
Heh. Please buy Nokia for 7-8 EUR per share. The U.S. would get Bell Labs,
Lucent and Motorola's telecom assets back to the U.S.

Nokia's recent trouble came from their ReefShark 5G NR chipset family.
ReefShark is really advanced design with significant FPGA component. Supplier
could not manufacture the chip for the specs causing huge additional R&D
investment increase because they Nokia needs to redesign parts of their 5G
architecture.

